# EDISON CUBES SOLD IN US!!!



## Regisiew (Feb 22, 2009)

my korean friend and myself have created a site called http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/
in this site we will sell various rare cubes including, edisons, joys, and void cubes. but as you may notice, it says coming soon on the edison cubes. this is because i dont know if people want to buy them, so i will set up a poll, and if i get at least 25 people willing to purchase edison cubes or future products, i will continue with this site. thanks!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

I might get a Joy cube (Because I saw someone say that people say that they're good for OH, and I want to start that), but I don't know about an Edison cube.


----------



## lalalala (Feb 22, 2009)

id buy an edison cube(not sure yet) but i would.ive been trying to get my hand on one for a long time and i dont wanna use tribox and all.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 22, 2009)

I notice that the poll says "in the US", I am guessing this means that if I were to say I wanted one, granted I am in the UK, they wouldn't be available to me. 
Regardless of the poll, yes I would like a Joy and Edison cube. I have heard good things about them, especially the Edison cubes. I was actually looking at some websites yesterday at where I may me able to purchase one, but alas, they are out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

specialtyspeedcubes.com said:


> Pretty much, we will do anything to satisfy our customers, all you need to do is contact us.


(no comment)

Yes, I'd like to buy some Edison cubes (if I can send payment through mail)


----------



## Musturd (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 22, 2009)

$19.99? How much do think shipping is going to be?

I also want to see feedback first.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Stop ripping our people off, I can go down the street, and purchase an Edison cube for ~8$USD. Sure, 2-5 $ profit is okay, but why 10$?


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

What is better, a Joy Cube or an Edison?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 22, 2009)

Edison is my main 3x3x3. (that's a [probably] yes)


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

A Joy cube, is very nice for OH, it's light, and gives a good feeling for OH, after you lube 

An Edison is like a type D, yet better, and I believe a type D is somewhat of a replica of an edison. Edisons need lube, or else it's not very goood...


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

Im going to order one right now. Where is the best place to buy them from?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

The only place to buy them is Tribox.


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, Thank you. I was just looking on some youtube video's, and people were unboxing them; saying they were getting them from different site's.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I would suggest to buy from Tribox rather than this guy..


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

okay, yeah i googled it lawl, and i got a link too http://cubenjoy.com, except it's like in korean i think.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I get most of my cubes now from there.


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there anyway, too make it english?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

Google translate? Copy the url and put it in and make it Korean to English.


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

okay, thankyou KubeKid79.
ahah


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

79? Lol. Your welcome.


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

i mean 73, ahah.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

Slamatic said:


> okay, yeah i googled it lawl, and i got a link too http://cubenjoy.com, except it's like in korean i think.



You can't buy anything from Cubenjoy or OnHobby unless you live in Korea. That's why Tribox was created (to help Japanese cubers buy Edisons and Joys)


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Slamatic said:
> 
> 
> > okay, yeah i googled it lawl, and i got a link too http://cubenjoy.com, except it's like in korean i think.
> ...



They won't even sell it to Korean students studying abroad


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

That's because you need a Korean SSN (Jun can you confirm that?). Korea locks us out of playing great MMOs because of that


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think you do, because my dad needed one for mostly everything he does/did. Haha yeah, you need Social Security Numbers for some good games:]


----------



## 12etsam (Feb 22, 2009)

pm me if u want a SSN lolz


----------



## 12etsam (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Stop ripping our people off, I can go down the street, and purchase an Edison cube for ~8$USD. Sure, 2-5 $ profit is okay, but why 10$?



in seoul? lol i bought one for 4 usd from lotte mart, u should check them out, they got pink, blue, white, black, yellow, and 2x2s. pretty awesome, btw im korean


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Pfff...20 bucks for an Edison?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Stop ripping our people off, I can go down the street, and purchase an Edison cube for ~8$USD. Sure, 2-5 $ profit is okay, but why 10$?


can you send me one Jun? ill buy one for like 15$ including shipping

How much is shipping


----------



## AlanAlanine (Feb 22, 2009)

not for 19.99


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

12etsam said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > Stop ripping our people off, I can go down the street, and purchase an Edison cube for ~8$USD. Sure, 2-5 $ profit is okay, but why 10$?
> ...



Hehe, cool, ill go there laterr, not quite settled in yet 
I went to "moombangooh" don't know how to spell, they sell some school supplies and stuff.

PS: I'm in Gaebong ,


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> 12etsam said:
> 
> 
> > n00bcubix said:
> ...



jun... you know what i'm thinking.


----------



## 12etsam (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> 12etsam said:
> 
> 
> > n00bcubix said:
> ...



wow they sell edisons in moonbangoos now? lol


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Last time i checked ^^;


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> That's because you need a Korean SSN (Jun can you confirm that?). Korea locks us out of playing great MMOs because of that



Dude I'm a Korean citizen of course I have Korean SSN. They still won't ship the cubes to U.S. though... Games, you can play *some * (not all!) of them without the SSN if you register on U.S. servers

Gee... I haven't been to Korea in years. Next time I go back, I'm going to get an Edison for sure


----------



## panyan (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Yeah, I would suggest to buy from Tribox rather than this guy..



i agree, this guy seems like a con merchant to me

seems like im right:


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 22, 2009)

Will you ship to India and also how much shipping can I expect to pay


----------



## Jai (Feb 22, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Will you ship to India and also how much shipping can I expect to pay



Rahul, you should honestly just buy from Tribox (http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/) instead. They're cheaper, ship worldwide, and have a better selection.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

*sry i took so long to reply...*

okay now here's the deal, if you guys dont think im reliable, thats cool because i wouldnt either, so whoever will be the brave one and purchase an item when i put it up (hopefully soon) please tell them that i am reliable. After reading your comments, i will also do joy cubes. well thats it, and i PROMISE, i honestly wont scam u. so someone just be brave and try and then tell eveyrone else. but i wont put up until i have at least 50 people who say yes on my poll. thanks!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay now here's the deal, if you guys dont think im reliable, thats cool because i wouldnt either, so whoever will be the brave one and purchase an item when i put it up (hopefully soon) please tell them that i am reliable. After reading your comments, i will also do joy cubes. well thats it, and i PROMISE, i honestly wont scam u. so someone just be brave and try and then tell eveyrone else. but i wont put up until i have at least 50 people who say yes on my poll. thanks!


Why don't you lower the prices and tell us how much shipping is? Ill buy it for 20$ with free shipping.


----------



## Musturd (Feb 23, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Stop ripping our people off, I can go down the street, and purchase an Edison cube for ~8$USD. Sure, 2-5 $ profit is okay, but why 10$?



Remember he has to pay ridiculous shipping to the US...
I think it would be over 20$ for me to buy the Edison cube with the tribox mandatory EMS.

Yes I will definitely buy one, as long as this is not a scam to steal credit card numbers or something.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 23, 2009)

I was about to buy it but not in stock? Lame... I know you guys just buy and resell from tribox.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol. Not sold out. Coming soon. I'm pretty sure they're taking a survey before buying the cubes to sell.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 23, 2009)

He said he had a Korean friend in the original post.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 23, 2009)

Dude, you seriously want that much of a profit? Lower your prices, make them reasonable, would you want to buy an edison cube for 12+ of the original store?Or more expensive than an existing store that also sells them?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 23, 2009)

im actually not so sure.... trybox sells them for reasonable prices


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I was about to buy it but not in stock? Lame... I know you guys just buy and resell from tribox.



They would be losing money, the total cost is around $28 (cube+EMS+PayPal fees).


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, tribox sells for $13 but the shipping is $20 to U.S. do the math seriously! So in about a week, im a nice guy and will sell for 16.99 and only roughly $3 shipping. woohoo! and i added JOYS!


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

did i mention i will put them on sale for 14.99 for the first week!!!!


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

i swear that i will lower prices more, because im here to both make cash obviously, but make ppl happy as well. so i need cash in begginning to buy packaging supplies and wat not, and if ppl like this, i will lower prices and get all kinds of cubes including voids


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> but the shipping is *$20 to U.S.* do the math seriously!


http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/charge/list/ems_all_en.html

1,200 yen = ~$13
Do the math seriously! Also I believe we told you to edit your posts.



Regisiew said:


> im here to both make cash obviously, but make ppl happy as well.


We're not happy with your prices, a five dollar reduction for a week won't help.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

yea and what is 13+20? its $33. or would u rather 16.99+3= $19.99?


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

Will you ship to Canada?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> yea and what is 13+20? its $33.



.....
*1,200 yen = ~$13*
$13 + $13 = $26

God....


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

theyre shipping is not $13 its $20!!!!!!!! and mine only $3!!!!!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

:confused:


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

okay your right, though theres is $26 and mine is $19.99


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

o yea and jai, if you really want me 2 ship 2 canada, then sure y not


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

and anyone who doesn't like this idea, it's alright, but of course i want to make "some" money, but truly i seriously do not want to rip you off, i WILL give you a better price than tribox, i swear. i really do want to make this successful, but i really do want to make you guys be happy too. so if there's any other cubes, that you would really REALLY REALLY like, ill get it, such as the void cube. please believe me, because i really am trying to help, and im not a scammer. im sorry about the "coming soon" its just that i recently made this site, and i told my mom to talk to my relatives in korea, and then they will send. but i will have within 2 weeks probably a week, though i dont want to lie, so im just going to say 2 weeks. thanks, and i hope you like it!


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

o yea! and i didnt want to buy all these colors of edisons that people dont want, so i only got black and white, but if 50 people say they want a center color, i will get. you can choose any of the colors from cubenjoy because thats where my relatives will get from. and if i cant buy in mass amounts due to nobody wanting, just contact me and ill get it for you.


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

Would you mind taking out "cheaper than tribox because of shipping!!!" out of the product descriptions? It's immature.
Other products in your shop would also be nice.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

okay sry, i made this site yesterday lol


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 23, 2009)

Stop quadriple/triple posting, it's very annoying of you. edit please.
anyway, lower the prices, even if you get a little bit less money, you will have more orders, and then cha-ching will over come the profit of the prices as of now


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you buy in bulk from Tribox it will be cheaper (try 10+ cubes)...

And I have relatives in Korea too (go figure, I'm Chinese), they'd probably send me 100 to sell for 14.99 + shipping ($4 each, at max)...

I might as well hijack the market. ><


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> If you buy in bulk from Tribox it will be cheaper (try 10+ cubes)...
> 
> And I have relatives in Korea too (go figure, I'm Chinese), they'd probably send me 100 to sell for 14.99 + shipping ($4 each, at max)...
> 
> I might as well hijack the market. ><



Could you actually bring a few to TOW? You could sell them, if it's possible to get the cubes in the next two weeks. I'd buy probably a white Edison and Joy.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

im new to this whole thing so if i should lower my prices to 14.99 then i will, because i truly am trying to help evryone out as well, though who here knows how to ship? do i give to UPS or something? Or how do i ship? whats cheaper? i dont really care but, then you will pay less for shipping, and i want shipping to be as low as possible. thanks, o yea and by the way, abr71310, if u buy 10 from tribox, and 10 from me, mine would be cheaper...and also, mine will be cheaper than yours, you live in china lol, which is much more expensive to ship over here.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Would you kindly learn how to use *edit feature?
Good luck with getting people to buy your cubes. Quite a few Korean cubers can get their hands on Edisons at a much cheaper price than yours. And if you do really have relatives/friends in Korea (I can't tell which because you keep switching back and forth), I don't see why you would sell them at such an outrageous cost.

Wow, if you don't know how to ship stuff... you are in trouble. And you might want to work on your credibility before actually opening the shop, because right now your site (and the way you are advertising) makes it look like this whole thing is a flop.

@n00bcubix, you said you are at Korea right now? How much do Edisons cost there? Do you know if simple storebought Edisons (from Emart, I don't know) are as good as those ordered or bought from specialty shops?

*Regisiew, there's the "edit" button on your posts right next to "quote" button.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

whats the edit feature?


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

and im sry if i dont sound all "proffesional". but seiously, im trying really hard, and i will do a really good job. if u dont like it, ill give back your money, and u can keep cube, but seriously dont lie. im just new to this it doesnt mean i wont be good.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> and im sry if i dont sound all "proffesional". but seiously, im trying really hard, and i will do a really good job. if u dont like it, ill give back your money, and u can keep cube, but seriously dont lie. im just new to this it doesnt mean i wont be good.



Not to sound rude, but you do sound more like a really bad scammer more than a guy that runs an online shop. And did you not notice my post right above your double post telling you where the "edit" feature is?

And your guarantees don't seem trustworthy either.

I'd recommend going to a nearby competition near you with bunch of Edisons and selling them there -- then you can start earning more credibility.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

how would i make u believe me? if i sent u my own edison cube for free 2 u, would u believe im not scamming? because im really not, seriously.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

but getting back to the topic, do u know how to ship? because i dont, but ill learn, so dont get all mad at me


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> how would i make u believe me? if i sent u my own edison cube for free 2 u, would u believe im not scamming? because im really not, seriously.



Ehh i trust you. If i had the money to buy one of your cubes i would. ( I would take you offer for a free cube.)!


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> how would i make u believe me? if i sent u my own edison cube for free 2 u, would u believe im not scamming? because im really not, seriously.



Did you just not read any of my post other than the word "scammer"???
EARN CREDIBILITY BEFORE you open up a shop. Your words won't convince anyone smart enough to not waste money without some backup proof. It doesn't matter how many times you say that you are not a scammer, you have to prove it through ACTION.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

odin, im so happy you actually believe me!!! and im just wondering, im new to this, so truefully, i dont know "how" to ship and stuff. so if u knew how, could u like chat with me? that would be awesome. and u could have athe cube, because u trust me. but just tell evryone once u get the cube, so they know im not a scammer.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would consider buying one.
And the edit button is in the bottom right of any previous post of yours. You can change what it says.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> odin, im so happy you actually believe me!!! and im just wondering, im new to this, so truefully, i dont know "how" to ship and stuff. so if u knew how, could u like chat with me? that would be awesome. and u could have athe cube, because u trust me. but just tell evryone once u get the cube, so they know im not a scammer.



Ok no prob! I'll send you a PM. or do you have a Gmail? So we can chat there and not spam-up your thread.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

and another point, a smart businessman would take any advice as a whole, not just pick out couple words out of it. In another words, LISTEN to what other people say too.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

okay, thanks, so do you know much about shipping?


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay, thanks, so do you know much about shipping?



Just so you know, offer a variety of different options.

Like this:

1. UPS
2. U.S. post office Air, overnight, so on
3. FedEx...

These are just few options


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, and for my CUSTOMERS, i want them to have the lowest shipping price, so for the weight of a typical cube, about how much do you think it would cost, on average. also, is shipping it myself, manually, cheaper? i would REALLY appreciate a reply, thanks so much. and i hope you like this "business."


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Would all you please stop talking to this kid. It's just a 13 year old kid who haven't a clue of good business. It makes you sound like a complete idiot when you are opening up a shop( a free site by the way) and you come on here and ask people how to ship.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, and for my CUSTOMERS, i want them to have the lowest shipping price, so for the weight of a typical cube, about how much do you think it would cost, on average. also, is shipping it myself, manually, cheaper? i would REALLY appreciate a reply, thanks so much. and i hope you like this "business."



That totally depends on where you are shipping it to. Actually, why don't you try out Ebay? Get a random sample of potential customers here, enter their zipcode, enter yours, and use the same formula Ebay uses.

@anderson, I already told him that, but doesn't hurt to help.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

god give me a break anderson, how do u know this is not going to be good? once u get some feedback from my first costumers, then tell me whatever u want.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> god give me a break anderson, how do u know this is not going to be good? once u get some feedback from my first costumers, then tell me whatever u want.



Gee, blasting at critics WILL NOT help you attract customers. Learn to deal with critics, that's just life. Listen to others' advices too, and regardless of what your age is, acting young won't help you get people to buy stuff from you.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew, follow these steps:

1. Go to this site: http://www.usps.com/
2. On the USPS site scroll down until you see this: "Ship Online from Start to Finish"
3. Follow there quick and easy 4 step plan on how to ship online. (You don’t even have to leave your home.)


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 23, 2009)

For 1 you should try acting more mature if your going to run a business and 2, if you want to know something ask your parents. When you come on here and ask "how do I ship" it makes you sound like a total idiot.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

ah god anderson calm down..


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> ah god anderson calm down..



Alright I'm done, I'm done. lol


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually quite agree with anderson.


----------



## leeho (Feb 23, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> I actually quite agree with anderson.


I also agree. Sorry to say Regisiew but your reputation isnt exactly the 'best'. I've read countless threads of people flaming you for making new threads continuously and you keep on making more. No offense, but to me, you dont seem capable of setting up a shop. You could prove me wrong, I dont know but from what I see now, you're not very 'reliable' from my point of view.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, and i want you guys to be honest, not just try to get a better deal for yourself, but is 16.99 fine for an edison, or is it very unfair and i should decrease to 14.99. please respect me, and be honest. thanks


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

ok guys listen... tell him what you want to.. but keep in mind that he is a person too... it takes courage to face u guys... don't make him regret it...


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, what do you guys think that maximum price for shipping would be in the U.S? because i may do free shipping...just to make it easier for u


----------



## leeho (Feb 23, 2009)

Can I make a suggestion? I think it would be better to set up a shop on ebay and gain some feedback on there and then maybe people will see you as more 'reliable' and buy from you. At the moment, we have nothing to lead on, no matter how cheap your prices are, no one will buy if they can't trust you.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

good advice


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

okay, your right, but i was just wondering if one of you could do me a favor, it would be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo helpful, i mean like EXTREMELY helpful. whoever has a paypal account, i took of the coming soon from the store, and "pretend" to purchase it. just dont confirm the purchase, and once u do that could u tell me how much it adds on for shipping? thanks. becausse im wondering if it even adds on shipping...if ur skeptic and think your gona mess up or something, thats fine, u dont have to do it of course lol. i was just asking. thanks!


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

ps: also, i do happen to have one edison cube, and if one of u just can not wait for 1, ill send u it, just to see if my shipping works. becaue i dont want to end up having all these supplies, and everything, and not have anything work. so pretty much, i wana just test it out. i will decrease the price to $0.00 when u b uy it so your pretty much getting a free cube. thanks guys! uve been really helpful


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay, your right, but i was just wondering if one of you could do me a favor, it would be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo helpful, i mean like EXTREMELY helpful. whoever has a paypal account, i took of the coming soon from the store, and "pretend" to purchase it. just dont confirm the purchase, and once u do that could u tell me how much it adds on for shipping? thanks. becausse im wondering if it even adds on shipping...if ur skeptic and think your gona mess up or something, thats fine, u dont have to do it of course lol. i was just asking. thanks!



sounds like you didn't listen to what I (and ton of others) told you.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

i have, but i just want to see, if this whole shipping things going to work.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

ok now i have to comment...dude...how about u go ahead on USPS.com and find out how much it charges... use some common sense.....


----------



## Bryan (Feb 23, 2009)

Your not going to gain trust by a single cube to a single person. Go to a competition and sell cubes there. Then you don't have to worry about shipping, and people don't have to worry about trust. Like others have said, use Ebay. By doing that, Ebay has some safeguards built-in.

Also, admitting you don't know how to ship something sets off alarms in people's head. If their cube doesn't come, what are you going to do? Say, "Well, I shipped it, I don't know what happened."?

Seriously, face-to-face sales at competitions is your best way to start off. Where are you located? Are there competitions nearby?


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

alright its just that, *sigh* uhh there's this site builder, and i want to check, that if my site will charge shipping. i dont know if it will work, ill send you a cube or something, could you please try?


----------



## leeho (Feb 23, 2009)

You need to watch out who you ask your questions to. If you want to become more trustworthy and 'professional'. Don't ask questions about your own business to customers =.= If you are in doubt about something, try it out yourself, you could have just made a paypal account and tried it out yourself. Asking about shipping, theres so many tutorials on google. Research, dont just aimlessly ask questions, makes you look uneducated.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

ill make it $1.99 just 2 see what happens, if i get a notification, how i know you purchased it, just to get the flow of things, so i will know how to do it when my relatives send the cubes.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

i wouldn't mind a free edison for u to test ur shipping charges  haha


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

honestly ill do it wait one second, i just want to see if it wil lwork


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

check the site in like 1 minutes(literally)


----------



## leeho (Feb 23, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> ill make it $1.99 just 2 see what happens, if i get a notification, how i know you purchased it, just to get the flow of things, so i will know how to do it when my relatives send the cubes.



Seems like you're not even listening to what we're saying =.= Everything you just said then, we didnt need to know. You keep it to yourself, you test yourself until you are confident it works. The more you ask questions the more inexperienced you seem.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

site? url?


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

i wouldn't mind a white one  free?? haha


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

okay, but could u tell me what happens when u try to pay for it, how much it adds for shipping an everything? and do u have an AIM or gmail so we can chat?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

aim... click the aim icon under my username lol and btw wen u go to checkout it says nothing about shipping..


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

really??? u checked out with paypal, and it didnt add any shipping?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

no it didn't... i'll be taking my free cube now  i'm jk haha


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Doesn't say anything about shipping. I didn't check out (I don't have PayPal), but it should show up like Cubesmith's:


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 23, 2009)

@puzzlemaster, dude wth, you really want a free cube just like that? :/

@regisiew, before you open your store, try to type all your words out, have correct punctuation, etc.

@jhong, edisons from the store, are just like the edisons from the online store, just a little bit more cheaper


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 23, 2009)

haha nah n00b i was just messin around


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 23, 2009)

Off-topic: You never responded to that thread, "have you ever been called a liar"
or something like that.


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2009)

I might have been interested in buying an Edison cube, but after seeing this thread, not anymore. What were you thinking announcing your site to the world before figuring out how everything would work and how to ship things? Do you think anyone would trust you enough to send you money now?

Sign up with eBay or something. They make selling things easy.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Regisiew, you really should try to *listen*. There are bunch of people giving you advice, yet you choose to ignore every single one except maybe 1. Try to act a bit more professionally.

@n00bcubix, wow, thanks! Huh, so I'm assuming all Edisons are storebought (thus no types of DIY of anything of that sort)? Say, you said you live in Seoul? Can you think of any Edison specialty stores around in the city?


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

o yea and puzzlemaster, tell me if anything shows up this time...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Error While Loading Web Store
Oops! There was a temporary glitch with this application. We have been notified of the problem and will be repairing it. Please feel free to go back and try again.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 23, 2009)

o no!
try again


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 23, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> @n00bcubix, wow, thanks! Huh, so I'm assuming all Edisons are storebought (thus no types of DIY of anything of that sort)? Say, you said you live in Seoul? Can you think of any Edison specialty stores around in the city?



Edisons are like storeboughts, but diy's at the same time :]
Like you can adjust it and stuff.
Well, I've seen Edisons in... School supply stores, department stores, marts, bookstores, and on the street :]


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't triple post, edit please, man do ebay or amazon, open up an online shop, make your own store corner in a website, or just make a paypal account and open another thread and tell people to message you there orders, ask them to pay you via paypal and that cuts out the middle man for ebay by alot! It's an instant trusted payment system that people can rely on and not make people scared of you, also open up your own email address for the store IM me on aim and I will tell you my brilliant idea, pwagismyname


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> o yea and by the way, abr71310, if u buy 10 from tribox, and 10 from me, mine would be cheaper...and also, mine will be cheaper than yours, you live in china lol, which is much more expensive to ship over here.



No, it's not.
I can calculate the exact costs of what it would take, because I've already confirmed it with Tribox that it'll be cheaper if I buy 5+ cubes.

Besides, you said you wanted to make a profit too; if you truly want to make a profit, then you'd have to charge the same price OR MORE for an order of 10.

Check your facts before spewing your mouth, mate.



Jai said:


> Could you actually bring a few to TOW? You could sell them, if it's possible to get the cubes in the next two weeks. I'd buy probably a white Edison and Joy.



Doubtful now, I barely got the "recognition" email from Tribox saying they got my order (getting a W + B Edison).
Maybe if there's a CCC 2009 I'll buy some for that one. 



Regisiew said:


> god give me a break anderson, how do u know this is not going to be good? once u get some feedback from my first costumers, then tell me whatever u want.



Cuz I tried opening a Rubik's cube shop on eBay and got totally crushed by people like Rubiksfan, Puzzlepros...

And going on a speedsolving forum where people aren't too fond of you isn't a great place to start...


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Besides, you said you wanted to make a profit too; if you truly want to make a profit, then you'd have to charge the same price OR MORE for an order of 10.
> 
> Check your facts before spewing your mouth, mate.
> 
> And going on a speedsolving forum where people aren't too fond of you isn't a great place to start...



He doesn't seem to know what he's saying... and telling him stuff like that won't work. He doesn't seem to listen to what ANYONE is saying except a few that actually bit the bait. 

Yeah, I told him to build the credibility. His site says he's 13 years old and lives in Virginia. 13 year olds aren't exactly the most trustworthy businessmen most of the time. There are plenty of competitions around that area, why can't he just sell cubes there and start building his credibility up? He's not going to be able to compete with already-established cube stores. 

And his assistant manager says he lives in "poop" city... I'm not sure if I find that manager someone I'd trust to handle money property either.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 26, 2009)

alright, my relative from korea emailed me back, so the cubes should be ready in a week or so. when you purchase one of my cubes, please have feedback to show people how good i actually am, because people are already saying bad things about me, and they haven't even seen my service yet. thanks!


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, my relative from korea emailed me back, so the cubes should be ready in a week or so. when you purchase one of my cubes, please have feedback to show people how good i actually am, because people are already saying bad things about me, and they haven't even seen my service yet. thanks!



Good luck Regisiew on your new business! Your going to need it big time!


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 26, 2009)

I would buy one if you lowered the price a little bit more.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 27, 2009)

okay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPc6uxDwh_g


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 27, 2009)

Smart... never going with any advice we gave you, that's a good beginning reputation.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 27, 2009)

wat do u mean, im going to lower the prices, and im going to a competition to sell them. im taking your advice


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's a lot of advice your taking there.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 27, 2009)

Why do I get a feeling that this is a scam? (I'm not saying that this is a scam, just saying it might be)


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think it is, i just think that regisiew hasn't made a good job of making it not look like one.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I do get an iffy feeling that if this is not a scam, then the business will be a terrible one. You know how cube4you often messes up orders, I wonder how well this guy will do.


----------



## ArunJangity (Feb 27, 2009)

*scam*

Notice this person insist on saying things, "I swear," "I promise," it is the same nonsense many times over.

I have learned my lesson the hard way, for the update of old computer game called Space Mutant bats of Doom. All the author sent was another email after email about supposedly health problems, broken promises after broken promises that the game would be delivered some day. It was not. More than twenty dollars gone down the drain.

I am not saying this new person is automatically a scammer too. I am saying, the pattern of communication matches so well that, I will never knowingly do business with such person. If I can save someones from the same pain as I have, then I have done my job. Thank you for your time


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 28, 2009)

alright, ill just try. did you guys like my video? and i WILL take your advice, thanks toO!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 1, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, ill just try. did you guys like my video? and i WILL take your advice, thanks toO!



Well, the credits list you as the special effects person, but that stop motion seems to be from someone else.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > alright, ill just try. did you guys like my video? and i WILL take your advice, thanks toO!
> ...



I agree, that's a blatant copyright rip too if the guy didn't want you to use his video (you should probably have asked permission first...).



ArunJangity said:


> Notice this person insist on saying things, "I swear," "I promise," it is the same nonsense many times over.
> 
> I have learned my lesson the hard way, for the update of old computer game called Space Mutant bats of Doom. All the author sent was another email after email about supposedly health problems, broken promises after broken promises that the game would be delivered some day. It was not. More than twenty dollars gone down the drain.
> 
> I am not saying this new person is automatically a scammer too. I am saying, the pattern of communication matches so well that, I will never knowingly do business with such person. If I can save someones from the same pain as I have, then I have done my job. Thank you for your time



I've had the same experience...  I'm sorry for your loss.
That's why PayPal was invented, I guess; if the guy doesn't deliver we can open a chargeback claim and a Did Not Deliver claim -- he will lose DOUBLE the money if you paid by credit card. ^^ (People do that to me, because apparently I'm a "scammer", too, but 1) I've never sold anything on eBay / PayPal, and 2) NEVER accept money from people you don't know for no reason)


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 1, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, ill just try. did you guys like my video? and i WILL take your advice, thanks toO!



Since when have you taken any of our (thousands of) advices?

1. You don't have a real picture of edison cube or a joy cube on your website product section. 
2. You're only 13.
3. Your forum has all sorts of spamming types of messages (made by the owner and the assistant manager :confused
4. Your assistant manager says he's from poop city.
5. Why bother even having a picture slot on the site when there are no pictures? You aren't selling pictures, are you?
6. "Here you will find all kinds of cubes, parts, and more. All of our products are high quality and are handled with great care. We also sell custom hybrid cubes, but you must contact me beforehand, modify any defected cubes, and lubricate with high quality Heavy-Duty CRC Silicone Spray. Pretty much, we will do anything to satisfy our customers, all you need to do is contact us." 
Um... you only offer joys and edison cubes? Where are the rest of parts and other stuff? And even the English is worded very confusingly.
7. How do people pay? How do you ship? Where do you get your cubes from? There is no information whatsoever on your site. Just your words on this thread.

Needless to say, your entire website sounds and looks _very_ professional and trustworthy indeed.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a real picture of an edison cube! i dont own a joy cube, and my relatives are sending them in. who cares what age i am, that doesnt mean anything. sry about the spamming, and ill talk to my assistant manager. we're going to upload pictures, and also we will get more products. ive figured out how to pay, ship, and i knwow heret to get cubes. i never asked how do people pay, or where to get the cubes, so what are u talking about? and also, have you ever ordered anything from my site? EVER? YOU havent gotten any feedback, and you dont know what our talking about


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 2, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> i have a real picture of an edison cube! i dont own a joy cube, and my relatives are sending them in. who cares what age i am, that doesnt mean anything. sry about the spamming, and ill talk to my assistant manager. we're going to upload pictures, and also we will get more products. ive figured out how to pay, ship, and i knwow heret to get cubes. i never asked how do people pay, or where to get the cubes, so what are u talking about? and also, have you ever ordered anything from my site? EVER? YOU havent gotten any feedback, and you dont know what our talking about



You see, you really show that your age does show something. You first seem like you were extremely naive in your knowledge of how to set up your business, and now you know everything, so you can attack everyone else for not knowing what they're talking about. It's really not good for business to have bad relations with your potential customers. 

About the last thing you said... have you even made any sales yet? Shipped any cubes? Hell, do you have the cubes you're selling? So far you don't have any positive feedback from any sales that we know of. 

You really need to take advice from other people. You don't have much credibility on this forum, and you create a very unprofessional looking website on a free host, with just posts from you and your friend saying how awesome the site is, and a video that shows nothing. Your best bet would be to set up an eBay store so at least people feel safe buying from you online, or sell the cubes in person like people have said.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> i have a real picture of an edison cube! i dont own a joy cube, and my relatives are sending them in. who cares what age i am, that doesnt mean anything. sry about the spamming, and ill talk to my assistant manager. we're going to upload pictures, and also we will get more products. ive figured out how to pay, ship, and i knwow heret to get cubes. i never asked how do people pay, or where to get the cubes, so what are u talking about? and also, have you ever ordered anything from my site? EVER? YOU havent gotten any feedback, and you dont know what our talking about



1. Your age does matter. You show how irresponsible you are through your age and behavior. Look at what you just wrote, there are all sorts of rude remarks. Offending your potential customers only tell us that you are not mature enough to swallow your pride and take advice to try to become bigger.
2. What's the point of pictures? 
3. Stop saying what you are going to do. You've said enough of that already. DO IT and THEN tell us.
4. You've figured out how to get the payment and stuff? Good for you. But those are responsibilities you should have figured out before you even opened up a shop.
5. What am I talking about? I'm talking about credibility. You have almost none of that. How do we pay? Where do the cubes come from? How do you ship? These are only few of the possible supporting information you could have had on your site that told us you have a legitimate shop. Right now you have just you and your manager's posts saying how wonderful everything is going to be and a completely worthless video. You don't have much credibility built up within the forum either. 
6. You keep switching back and forth between your words! First you say your friend, then relative. You say Edison and Joys, but your site says all sorts of other stuff like hybrids. You say you have a picture of Edison cube, but the "store" section of your site has a digital picture. Stick to what you say. In another words, make your words seem trustworthy. 
7. Have I ordered from your site? No, and I don't feel like it either seeing how obnoxious you are to your potential customers. I say again, you don't have that much credibility built up in this forum either. Have you made any sales, EVER? From what you say, it sounds like you don't even have the cubes yet. Who are you to ask me if I have bought stuff? You haven't sold ANYTHING TO ANYONE YET. I don't have any feedback? I'm not the one managing the shop. Bunch of other people are telling you the same stuff I am. I don't know what I am talking about? Then why is everyone else saying the same stuff as me? Seriously, watch what you are saying and start listening for once.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

i have to agree with all of what he says.you should really take all their advice and go one step at a time like go to a competition or sumthing first and sell it and then people will know who you are.then open a shop on ebay and sell it there so you can get feed back.then open a store and i tihnk after you take all those steps and the other peoples step then alot of people will buy them from and as of right now im still not sure if im going to buy from you yet


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 3, 2009)

"Here you will find all kinds of cubes, parts, and more. All of our products are high quality and are handled with great care. *We* also sell custom hybrid cubes, but _you must contact *me* beforehand, modify any defected cubes, and lubricate with high quality Heavy-Duty CRC Silicone Spray._ Pretty much, we will do anything to satisfy our customers, all you need to do is contact us." 
ROF3L!!!
I just had to point this out.
1. Are you one person or several people?
2. So if I want a custom hybrid, I have to contact you, then modify and lube the cube myself? Why can't I just do that myself without contacting you? If you aren't stupid, then you must be a scammer. You are making the customer do everything and give you the money.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> "Here you will find all kinds of cubes, parts, and more. All of our products are high quality and are handled with great care. *We* also sell custom hybrid cubes, but _you must contact *me* beforehand, modify any defected cubes, and lubricate with high quality Heavy-Duty CRC Silicone Spray._ Pretty much, we will do anything to satisfy our customers, all you need to do is contact us."
> ROF3L!!!
> I just had to point this out.
> 1. Are you one person or several people?
> 2. So if I want a custom hybrid, I have to contact you, then modify and lube the cube myself? Why can't I just do that myself without contacting you? If you aren't stupid, then you must be a scammer. You are making the customer do everything and give you the money.



I pointed that out in my earlier post. He/they doesn't/don't listen. Even if he's/they're not a scammer/scammers, it surely doesn't make him/them look trustworthy.


----------

